# Covid Cases Are Spiking Again. Here Are the Trouble Spots



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

Covid Cases Are Spiking Again. Here Are the Trouble Spots.

from Barrons

https://www.barrons.com/articles/covid-19-cases-surge-51647956966​


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't send me somewhere, please just tell me & then refer to the link.  Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 25, 2022)

This Barron's site requires a subscription to read.....there are dozens of other sites which supply the information, for free.  In this case, here's one.

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...ariant-us-experts-remain-optimistic-rcna20882

This Omicron BA.2 variant has been widespread in Europe, and is just recently finding it's way to the U.S.  It appears to spread quite easily, but isn't as dangerous as the Delta variant.  Still, we are a long way from eliminating the dangers of Covid, so caution remains necessary.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 25, 2022)

Had a paywall, so couldn't read, thanks anyway.


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2022)

I don't care where they are anyway I am never panicking or being restricted again over this.


----------



## win231 (Mar 25, 2022)

Quick!  More vaccines & mandates!


----------



## Jeni (Mar 25, 2022)

I just think media will not let this go the word COVID has become click bait....keeping the division is good for "news" ratings...

politicians who opened up in some cases quickly ....they will not reverse with an election coming up.....  watch the reaction when folks see they are not closing by case # etc .....but based on public opinion polls.....

i did not agree with all the mandates etc some seemed a bit over done but I assumed they would lift in a layered slow manner ................... to ease into it for those who are at greater risk etc..... most went quickly and those who were all in are lost.....


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 25, 2022)

HURRAH!  Bring on the new mandates, more layers to our masks, more jabs in the arm and keep that "good ole' fashioned" social distancing going on and on and on and on.  The media will be more than happy to report those god awful body counts every day in the paper and TV.

But there is a brighter side to all this.  Since Covid 19 started, there have been no reports of dementia, Alzheimer's, heart attacks, strokes nor cancer.  Hey, there is a silver lining behind the dark cloud of Covid.  It's not all bad!  This is especially good news for seniors afraid of cancer or losing their minds.  It "ain't gonna happen;" not while Covid 19 is around.  Don't believe me, just check the media; they never lie!  LOL


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

Don M. said:


> This Barron's site requires a subscription to read.....there are dozens of other sites which supply the information, for free.  In this case, here's one.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...ariant-us-experts-remain-optimistic-rcna20882
> 
> This Omicron BA.2 variant has been widespread in Europe, and is just recently finding it's way to the U.S.  It appears to spread quite easily, but isn't as dangerous as the Delta variant.  Still, we are a long way from eliminating the dangers of Covid, so caution remains necessary.


huh, that's weird.  I don't have a subscription and I was able to read the article.  Maybe they give you a few free ones, before they start to charge?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Had a paywall, so couldn't read, thanks anyway.


did not know and not my fault.  Go Google another source and do not blame me.  Thank you.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

Jingoism is a demon.  Yes, the media exaggerates things for ratings.  And some media lies.  There are organizations that fact check the media and issue reports.  You can look at their findings and find out which media sources lie extensively and which do not.

You can also look directly at the websites of medical organizations and professional organizations and get your information from them, directly, without any media person interceding for you and doing spin.

With all the nonsense going on, it is hard to find an accurate, unbiased opinion.  But, if you truly dig and do some real research, you can find sources of truth that are as unbiased as they can get.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

And I will give a short note about Dr. Anthony Fauci.  

My wife has a cousin in Canada. Her friend is a journalist. 

During the early days of COVID, when Dr. Fauci was experiencing great criticism, this journalist wrote an article about Dr. Fauci.

Dr. Fauci had treated her mother (for cancer) in the 80s.

And he was simply, a nice, kind, caring doctor...like so many other doctors are.

And she wrote a simple article about this history.

At the time, Dr. Fauci was in a vortex of intensity. But someone told him about the article. After he read it, he personally called the journalist to thank her and ask about her family....like nice, caring doctors do. Taking time to care and to comfort.

Now, I know Ruth directly. I have met her. And she sent me the article by her friend, who said, directly that Dr. Fauci was indeed a nice guy.

Folks can listen to media spin, political game playing...but I have that outside of media channels.

And it is almost always like that. One side spewing mud on the other. The truth is almost always something else entirely.

We live in a culture of demonizing other people. The simple answer to that is, that the folks doing the demonizing and the character assassination are almost always the real culprits and not the victims of their slander.

I am not saying Dr. Fauci is perfect, a saint or beyond err. But he definitely is just a regular doctor, just doing his best to try and solve medical problems.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

DR Fauci was a nice guy in the 80's... so was Putin.... probably


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> DR Fauci was a nice guy in the 80's... so was Putin.... probably


oh, come on...that is a completely ridiculous thing to say.

In the middle of all the craziness going on, during COVID...he called the daughter of one of his patients...to be kind to her.

and no, Putin was never ok.  He was KGB in Germany, doing HORRIBLE things back in the 80s


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fauci's family has gotten endless death threats from lunatics who spout hateful nonsense about him.

It needs to stop.

And if it doesn't stop, some day, some lunatic is going to murder his entire family.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> oh, come on...that is a completely ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> In the middle of all the craziness going on, during COVID...he called the daughter of one of his patients...to be kind to her.
> 
> and no, Putin was never ok.  He was KGB in Germany, doing HORRIBLE things back in the 80s


Fauci...is a liar and a deceiver, just because he was nice to a cousin or a friend 40 years ago, doesn't change that fact


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Putin?  I very much doubt it, Holly. I remember seeing a picture of him meeting with our (then) President, George W. Bush, the two of them sitting and looking at each other during a conversation.  Bush looked looked like an innocent bunny rabbit.  My husband remarked that Putin looked like an evil, sly fox, about to eat the rabbit.
> 
> Boy, was he right!


yes he may have been  right but Bush was no angel either...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2022)

Jon, well put. Everything I have read and seen about Fauci points to a genuine hero, a man who has been laboring around the clock for years, to try to save human lives, while he is up against a barrage of constant insults, lies, mockery, denial, and loud, braying, anti-science ignorance. And yet he doesn't give up.

I hope he eventually gets the credit he deserves.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 26, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> did not know and not my fault.  Go Google another source and do not blame me.  Thank you.


Didn't blame you (didn't mean to anyway).


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Fauci...is a liar and a deceiver, just because he was nice to a cousin or a friend 40 years ago, doesn't change that fact


by all means, post a single credible criticism of him, by a professional source.

not some conspiracy theory nonsense, cooked up by a lunatic with an ax to grudge.

You do realize, he was awarded a high honor by Republican President George Bush!!!

Have you ever, actually read a list of his actual credentials and actual achievements?

He was worked for both conservative and liberal administrations...with high praise...and for 30 years!!!

But all that is nonsense?

Really?

Prove it.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

President George Bush Awarding Fauci the Presidential Medal of Freedom - the HIGHEST civilian honor!


----------



## win231 (Mar 26, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> And I will give a short note about Dr. Anthony Fauci.
> 
> My wife has a cousin in Canada. Her friend is a journalist.
> 
> ...


Any doctors in your family?


----------

